# Seachem Advance



## Daveslaney (16 Sep 2018)

I suppose not really a fert as marketed as a Phytohormone supplement for planted tanks.
Saw some at LFS so bought a 250ml bottle to give it a try the dose is 5ml for 80 litres so should last me around a month on my tank so long enough to see if it makes any improvements.
Anyone used this or any thoughts on this?


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Sep 2018)

James Starr Marshall mentions this in his recent excellent article on nutrients and liquid fertilisers it works similar to ADAs Green Gain as a healthy plant booster,being Seachem I would think its effective


----------



## Keith GH (17 Sep 2018)

*Daveslaney*

I used the Seachem liquid ferts for many years and this Flourish looks very good.

*Description*
Flourish Advance™ is an all-natural, biologic growth enhancer for aquatic plants. Its advanced formula contains phytohormones, minerals, and nutrients that dramatically stimulate the growth of both roots and shoots in aquatic plants. Phytohormones are a group of naturally occurring compounds that play crucial roles in regulating plant growth in a wide range of developmental processes, including cell division, formation and activity of shoot meristems, induction of photosynthesis gene expression, leaf senescence, nutrient mobilization, seed germination, root growth and stress response. Used regularly, it also enhances mineral absorption and improves disease resistance. It is non-toxic and completely safe for all plant varieties as well as for fish and aquatic organisms.

During the first ten to fourteen days after application, Flourish Advance™ works to stimulate root growth beneath the surface. After this initial induction period, significantly enhanced growth in the leaves and stems of the plants will occur.

*Directions*
Shake well before use. Use 1 capful (5 mL) for every 80 L (20 US gallons). Dose daily or as required to maintain plant growth.

Keith


----------



## Edvet (17 Sep 2018)

I am sorry but this description makes me uneasy, I hoped it would also reduce world hunger, do my groceries and mow my lawn.
Sounds to much like: https://www.thefreedictionary.com/panacea


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2018)

Hi all, 





Edvet said:


> I am sorry but this description makes me uneasy, I hoped it would also reduce world hunger, do my groceries and mow my lawn.


If you did want to go down the <"secret ingredient"> route, <"Valagro "Maxicrop" fertilisers"> have seaweed extracts and they certainly work in terrestrial situations.

The <"Seachem Flourish Advance"> looks like a fairly weak fertiliser solution with a minimal amount of plant hormones added. It definitely won't do any harm, mainly because it nearly all water. 

cheers Darrel


----------

